# Need Templates For Playing Card Suites



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

I build custom poker tables and now would like to offer inlays either in the playing surface or decorative inlays on the legs. Heres my question. Has anyone seen templates in suited cards? I would need templates in, Daimonds, Hearts, Spades, and Clubs with the finished inlay about 3 inches tall.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodworking Accessories - Poker Templates

OR make your own on the scroll saw. 

=========



AzViper said:


> I build custom poker tables and now would like to offer inlays either in the playing surface or decorative inlays on the legs. Heres my question. Has anyone seen templates in suited cards? I would need templates in, Daimonds, Hearts, Spades, and Clubs with the finished inlay about 3 inches tall.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Woodworking Accessories - Poker Templates
> 
> OR make your own on the scroll saw.
> 
> =========


Well I don't own a scroll saw and those template are to large for my needs. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

You don't need a power scroll saw a hand type will do the job also.
" To large " with the off set rings you can make the pattern smaller..but still have the template to make the snack tray(s) for the game 

http://www.milescraft.com/product/1207.html


========



AzViper said:


> Well I don't own a scroll saw and those template are to large for my needs. Thanks


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> You don't need a power scroll saw a hand type will do the job also.
> " To large " with the off set rings you can make the pattern smaller..but still have the template to make the snack tray(s) for the game
> ...


Bob, here are my designs. I want to use the smallest bushing and have a finish inlay no larger than 2 inches tall. So do I measure the diameter of the bushing and add this measurment to the overall size of the template to get a 2" tall cutout? I believe my heart design is going to be an issue with the overall finish size due to how pointy it is...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

The hard board is 12" x 14", I did cheat, I use the drill bit on most of them , just a small note, no need for sharp corners,the inside of the pattern can be sharp but the outside of the pass will be round,you can get a nice clean cut if you use a 1/8" router bit but just a bit round in the corners..

They can be any size you want them to be, the bigger the better, you can always size them down with a offset ring, it can be a 3/8" brass guide with a small offset ring.

You patterns are great by the way 

========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, here is a link to the Oak Park pattern page: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
These patterns create 6" designs; still too large for your needs even using a 1-1/2" guide bushing and an 1/8" bit but you may find them handy for other jobs.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> The hard board is 12" x 14", I did cheat, I use the drill bit on most of them , just a small note, no need for sharp corners,the inside of the pattern can be sharp but the outside of the pass will be round,you can get a nice clean cut if you use a 1/8" router bit but just a bit round in the corners..
> 
> ...


Bob thanks for the reply. A friend of mine offered to cut out the patterns on his CNC router if I supply him the Adobe Illustartor file. I made these patterns in MS paint. They are even and true though.


----------



## AzViper (Apr 18, 2011)

Mike said:


> Keith, here is a link to the Oak Park pattern page: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue
> These patterns create 6" designs; still too large for your needs even using a 1-1/2" guide bushing and an 1/8" bit but you may find them handy for other jobs.


Hi Mike, thanks for the link. The plan is on a 8 seat poker table is to do inlays at every seated position using the four suites. On a 10 seat table I will have to look at how to place them...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Otherwise, if you want the points you can pare them out with a very sharp chisel...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

AzViper said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for the link. The plan is on a 8 seat poker table is to do inlays at every seated position using the four suites. On a 10 seat table I will have to look at how to place them...


Hi Keith:

Take your favourite word processor and find the character sets for it. I use WordPerfect. There is a class of fonts called symbols or dingbats or icons. They're known by all three or more names. There are always the four symbols you seek in those fonts. Just scale them and print them out.

Create your template with masonite or 1/4" MDF or some other dense board material and adjust for the template size you're using. Cut your male part first. Cut your female part then clean up with a very sharp chisel using the male part as a guide for your chisel.


----------

